

Ask YC: Best artistic/design firms? - jotto

Has anyone dealt with a design firm? I want to hire a company to design the HTML/CSS layout for a project. I'm not necessarily interested in 37Signals/Clean/"web 2.0", but something with a little attitude/art.
======
lsemel
Design firms can be costly. Might be better to hire a talented freelancer. If
you do want to go with a firm check out: Behavior Design, Happy Cog,
Concentric Studios, We Break Stuff

~~~
lsemel
Also.. if you find a design firm that has particular projects you like you can
try to find the individuals or freelancers that worked on them, and hire them
individually. I'd google for "portfolio" combined with the name of the design
firm, project or designer's name, and contact them directly. This way you get
past all the process, procedure, professionalism and project management that
come with working with a firm (and which bigger companies really need) and
work with the designer directly. Most designers who aren't principals of their
firms do freelance work on the side assuming they have time.

------
wedocreative
I would regret it if I didn't recommend us www.wearewedo.com ... maybe we're a
little too web 2.0 for ya? oh & you can contact me at zee@wedocreative.com -
we're not cheapies but we're bloody good.

~~~
pchristensen
Upmod for ballsy confidence :)

~~~
wedocreative
legend, thank you. :)

------
vaksel
Maybe try to crowd source the design and then just hire someone to do the css?

i.e. 99designs for the layout and then just find someone good with css

------
malachi
Odopod, Method, Barbarian Group

~~~
speek
the Barbarian Group is one of my favorite things... ever.

------
jm3
From someone who's done time in an agency: these are my favorite and most
talented digital design shops: <http://delicious.com/jm3/agencies>

(sharing these to amswer your question and because it's inspiring to check out
all the great work; most of these shops will be well out of the price range of
any reasonably frugal startup.)

------
dmpayton
A friend of mine is a freelance designer, and he does good work.
<http://www.artificestudios.com/>

------
pfisch
Mudbug Media is a good design firm based in New Orleans.
<http://www.mudbugmedia.com>

------
tortilla
I love Jeff's work.

<http://www.jeffsarmiento.com/>

------
pmikal
I recommend John @ <http://www.skyrocketmedia.com/>

